

Facebook Music sharing requires friends use the same music partner - pinko
http://gizmodo.com/5842983/facebook-fails-to-let-fans-share-music-across-platforms

======
pinko
Key takeaway: "if Facebook friends want to become 'friends with (musical)
benefits,' they'll both need to subscribe to the same music service... The way
Facebook has set up music sharing will encourage a single winner to emerge
among the existing music subscriptions. And that winner will be whichever
music service first gains critical mass among Facebook users as the way to
share music."

Talk about a land rush. This should be interesting.

